# Bottle caps



## Lori Lyons (Mar 30, 2019)

Not really about soda bottles, but when did they cease making coke lids with cork liners?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 30, 2019)

I seem to remember about 1969-70.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok.  That would be about right for the pile i was digging.  A touch of plastic, and some wesson oil bottles, and tin coke cans.  Thank you.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2019)

I was thinking around 1960 but not sure. If you could post a picture of the Coke cans I could probably pin down a closer Date. I collect Coke cans. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 31, 2019)

Leon, I think she's asking about pop bottle caps. I remember scraping away RC cap corks to see if I was a 10cent winner when I was in school.

BTW those Donald Ducks are hard to find in nice condition.

We need a pop/soda can thread on here.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2019)

"Ok.  That would be about right for the pile i was digging.  A touch of plastic, and some wesson oil bottles, and tin coke cans.  Thank you"​



Yeah, I know, but I thought the reason she was asking was to be able to date the dump. at least that's the impression I got from Her reply (her reply above) Or maybe I just jumped to the wrong conclusion or maybe I'm wrong. For me it's just easier to date a dump by the soda or beer cans in it rather then the crown top/caps in it? Anyways, I may be interested in certain Coke cans you find.  LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you guys.  I was actually doing both things.  Curiosity and trying to figure out where the oldest stuff was.  Leon, i will send pics of the tins but they arent very pretty.  I could only just tell they were coke.  Mostly rusted.  Sorry.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2019)

I like rusty dented cans.I can fix those. LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 1, 2019)

Ok.  I will see what i can find.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 1, 2019)

Here they are....a partial coke, a pepsi, and two of what seems to be canada dry? 
Told ya they were in bad shape.....


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 1, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I was thinking around 1960 but not sure. If you could post a picture of the Coke cans I could probably pin down a closer Date. I collect Coke cans. LEON. View attachment 187733View attachment 187738




I was in a dump in Virginia last week, and I saw coke cans like that. I thought of you, and spent hours looking for an undamaged one. No luck.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, The Coke & RC Cola are common early 1970's cans. BUT, The Canada Dry Diet Cola's could be earlier, anywhere from early to late 60's but probably mid 60's or earlier. The older flat top soda or beer cans can be worth picking up even in that poor condition if Rare. LEON.​


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2019)

Check out my Beer Cans Wanted post in here to see some of the rusty dented cans I've fixed. LEON

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?124729-WANTED-BEER-CANS


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a pic of a Rusty Soda Can I found. Before & after Cleaning pics. LEON.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Apr 2, 2019)

Hemi,
I can't believe the before & after pictures of that Clicquot can.
Quite an impressive job !


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2019)

HouTxSoda said:


> Hemi,
> I can't believe the before & after pictures of that Clicquot can.
> Quite an impressive job !




Here's another one, rusted & flat as a pancake. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 3, 2019)

Leon is a master bottle tumbler, can repair/ cleaning... jack of all really!


----------



## JKL (Apr 3, 2019)

That is crazy amazing work on those cans.  Not in a million years would I have thought that possible.
Well Done!


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 5, 2019)

Wasnt trying to offend.  Just doing as you asked.  Using these cans to date the pile was all.


----------



## Eric (Apr 5, 2019)

wow... what do you use to clean these with... wouldn't think the paint would look that good under all the rust... I have a couple of coolers I'd like to try and clean this way... very nice.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> Wasnt trying to offend.  Just doing as you asked.  Using these cans to date the pile was all.




I wasn't offended at all, just trying to help. From what I can guess from the cans (depending on if the Canada Dry's had zip codes or not) the dump seems to date  from around 1965-1975. But you might find older & newer stuff in there. Hope this helps. LEON.

P.S. I'd pay $100 for certain rare cans in the shape of your Canada Drys or my Cliquot Club.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 6, 2019)

Leon....do you want sanka tins?


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 6, 2019)

These piles I'm digging are in some sort of chronological order.  Thats what I'm trying to figure out.  Which way they went across the edge of the woods to make the trash piles.  Heres a pic of what I'm dealing with.
ñ


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 6, 2019)

Mid section on that pic is a darker mound.  Its roofing.  Prob from 1960's era.  But....under it has been older stuff.  To the right which is deeper in the woods, its from when the house burned in 1937.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 6, 2019)

Leon, you send me an address.  I will send you what i can find, you send me back postage.  Hows that?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2019)

I would do that but send me pics of any cans you find before you send them. some cans would not even be worth sending or the postage. The trick is to know the good from the bad. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 7, 2019)

No problem.  Ok.  Do you want partial cans and lids?  A milwaukee can?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> No problem.  Ok.  Do you want partial cans and lids?  A milwaukee can?



No, Partial cans & lids or parts of cans or major holey cans will have no value. unless extremely rare. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 8, 2019)

Not forgot you leon....just been raining lije crazy and the shed is in mud which is where the cans are for pics.  Rained over 2" today alone.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2019)

Bummer, I hate when that happens. I usually dig Privies all summer but I remember one year barely got out because it rained almost everyday all spring, summer & fall. LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 9, 2019)

I do pile my daily finds in a pointed mound when i think it might rain.  Then hopefully the rain washes off most of my clay mud....hopefully.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 9, 2019)

Leon, do you use Oxalic Acid to clean your cans? That's what we used to do back in the Beer Can boom days.

GLASSHOPPER


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 10, 2019)

Here are the cans leon.  I can do more pics if necessary.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 10, 2019)

Those are fronts and backs of two sets of cans.  Dried up amazingly well for so much rain the day before.  My 5 gallon buckets for collecting keepers, were 4-5" full yesterday.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Lori, Thanks for the pics. Unfortunately those are pretty common & have little value in that condition.The 2 different TAB cans with the older style 1964 zip top pull tabs (those particular pull tabs some refer to as DogBone zip tabs) would be worth keeping if in better shape. Keep looking though, you may just stumble across some rare ones. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 10, 2019)

So, you dont want  any of these?  No prob.  Thanks for the input, just didnt want to throw away anything sombody could use.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2019)

I got them in nicer condition. Rarer cans in that condition may be worth saving but common cans in poor condition usually not worth saving. only problem is a non can collector would not know a common $1.00 can from a rare $1,000.00 can so for a non collector would be hard to know which ones to keep & which ones to toss back. A good guide line to follow would be almost any pull tab beer or soda can would usually not be worth keeping but there are exceptions. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2019)

Pic of my 3 different Tab soda cans & Some of my Canada Dry's. These are old pics. LEON.


----------

